# Got My Id 3077 Proto Back To The Original Look!



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

It's one of the prototypes Roy sold early last autumn. After the original mercedes hands broke, Roy installed (I asked him to) the newer 3077 style hands.

Since I'm a stickler for originality, I changed my mind, asked roy if it would be possible to buy another set of mercedes hands and...









I love the way the 3077 looks, and will probably buy one, but this one is staying this way!

Hope Roy doesn't mind me using his pic of the watch!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I dunno









The main attraction for me was the original hands on the 3077. Thats what drew me to buy the watch. I find these merc hands too overused and a bit skinny as well.

No matter though, as long as you're happy with the watch!


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

It's a lovely watch, but I have to agree with Hakim I think the Mercedes hands too skinny. I've had a couple of watches with them in the past and ended up trading them away partly because of the hands.

Anyhow, it's your opinion that matters and as long as you like 'em it don't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> It's a lovely watch, but I have to agree with Hakim I think the Mercedes hands too skinny. I've had a couple of watches with them in the past and ended up trading them away partly because of the hands.
> 
> Anyhow, it's your opinion that matters and as long as you like 'em it don't matter what anyone else thinks.


This way I have to buy a production3077 as well!!


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

trumpetera said:


> mattjg01 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lovely watch, but I have to agree with Hakim I think the Mercedes hands too skinny. I've had a couple of watches with them in the past and ended up trading them away partly because of the hands.
> ...


And secondly; will I EVER be happy? There is allways something to wish for! I think it's called WIS-dom!


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out how you 'broke' the original hands???!!??


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

redmonaco said:


> I'm trying to figure out how you 'broke' the original hands???!!??


One day I looked at the time, and the luminous paint fom the hour hand was in pieces and spread on the dial.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

trumpetera said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to figure out how you 'broke' the original hands???!!??
> ...


Thassinteresting, the lume on the minute hand of my ID3066 seems to be going the same way; the surface looks like a big lump has flaked off, but I can't see any on the dial (should I be worried







).

If I need the hands changed, I'll go for the ID3077 ones


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

in_denial said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> > redmonaco said:
> ...


I actually like the 3077 hands A LOT too! It's just that I came into the watch hobby by collecting vintage pieces, and there I allways look for original or NOS parts, so I guess that's why I changed back!







Not that O&W watches are yet in the "highly collectible watches" group, but my watch certainly is a odd bird to begin with! 3066 case and caseback, 3066 hands, but the seconds hand all orange, 3077 dial, and a GMT bezel!









When I get the funds, Ill definitely go for a 3077! (can you get them with the 12 hour bezel?), or even a 3066 chrono!


----------

